# Ectopic heart beat



## Katya (Jan 24, 2014)

Just when I thought everything was going so well, 28 week scan was fine and had what I thought would be a simple midwife appointment this morning only for her to detect an anomaly in baby's heart beat and to be sent to hospital for a trace and referred to bham women's for a more detailed scan on Wednesday (more advanced equipment). They didn't seem to worried and said that this 'ectopic heart beat' (drops a heart beat every so often) often occurs and just disappears and is never a problem, but I can't help but worry!! Just wondered whether any one else has had a similar experience?? 

Katy


----------



## Cleo (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi Katy
Sorry to hear that your day has been a bit hectic. 

I havent heard of this, and I know its easy for me to say, but try not to worry.  Its great that they picked up on it, and I'm pretty sure that if they're not worried, and say that they see it often, and that it usually disappears then you should be OK.   

Its instinctive to worry about our little ones but try to relax.  I'll be crossing my fingers for you on Wed  

xx


----------

